# Police Officer Larry Nehasil



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Larry Nehasil

*<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*

*Livonia Police Department
Michigan*
End of Watch: Monday, January 17, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 47
*Tour of Duty:* 20 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Monday, January 17, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Officer Larry Nehasil was shot and killed in Walled Lake while conducting surveillance on two suspects wanted in connection with several home burglaries.

He had followed the suspects to a home a neighborhood in Walled Lake where he confronted the two after they exited the home at approximately 6:00 pm. Shots were exchanged and Officer Nehasil and one of the suspects were killed. The second suspect was taken into custody.

Officer Nehasil had served with the Livonia Police Department for 20 years and had previously served with the Wayne County Sheriff's Office.

Agency Contact Information
Livonia Police Department
15050 Farmington Road
Livonia, MI 48154

Phone: (734) 466-2470

_*Please contact the Livonia Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

R.I.P. Brother.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

R.I.P brother


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Nehasil.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

